# Dublin meet



## iano C

Hi all,just thought I stick up a post after John G suggested a Dublin meet.I offered to hold it in my place of work, which is in Dublin city centre.It will be held near the end of February if there is any interest in it.It would be nice to meet up with some of the other members on here for a chat and I'll supply the food and that free of charge.I hope some of the members can make it along for a few hours.I' am not to sure on the date, I'll sort of leave that up to anyone that might be interested .So if your interested in meeting up stick your name down and maybe suggest the day that suits you best.I think Saturday or Sunday near the end of February would be best.I can open up any day really.
P.S just thought I'd make it clear for the mods and anyone else really that I do run a valeting and detailing company,but I don't sell products of any kind so there will be no money passing hands on the day.I would also like to make it clear this is just a meet and nothing to do with detailing world.Thanks for looking ,hope some of you can make it along:thumb:.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Sounds Good Iano C.

Count me in 

Keep us posted on progress of this meet :thumb:


----------



## s2x2

Would be interested. Thanks.


----------



## iano C

Nice one guys.If there is enough interest in this I will work on getting a few interesting cars to put on show:thumb:.


----------



## John G

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## fizzle86

Jus seen dis now i work every second weekend but be defo up for it if im off so count half me in!!


----------



## iano C

fizzle86 said:


> Jus seen dis now i work every second weekend but be defo up for it if im off so count half me in!!


Hi fizzle86 I hope to be able to pick a date that's good for everyone who would like to go :thumb:.


----------



## fizzle86

If i know in advance i could prob book or swap weekends...think its a great idea tbh its jus gettin bodies to turn up! i'll start a list to kickstart things if you dont mind iano c?

1. Iano C
2. PadraicGil
3. S2x2
4. John G
5. Fizzle86


----------



## iano C

Hi Fizzle86, nice one for that.I do hope a few people decide to try make it along.There really is not a whole lot going on for anyone interested in detailing over here.So lets hope even a few more come along and have a bit of a buzz on the day .If anyone has any input on things to do on the day fire away with your ideas.I am not to pushed what day we have this on.I think the 26th or 27th which is the last Saturday and Sunday in February,some people might work on the Saturday so maybe Sunday would be good .Well with a bit of luck more people might stick there names down and the day that is best for them :thumb: I am off to bed now for my one hour of lying there thinking about cleaning cars and my four and a half hours sleep .


----------



## fizzle86

Defo nothin goin On alright only problem with that weekend some people might go to this?

http://www.irishmotorshow.ie/

Not goin myself, might not even affect a meet, but might be worth noting!


----------



## Culainn

Great Idea. Will keep an eye on this thread. :thumb:


----------



## fizzle86

Jus sold my car iv had mint for the last 4 years very sad to c it go hopefully be gettin somethin this week if not ill jus take the girlfriends car but its looking like i'll be turnin up
In a swirly car hahaha!!

If people could put up dates they CAN make it would be a great help in pushin this meet forward! i'll be in work tomorow i'll have a look an throw up the dates i Can hopefully make,


----------



## iano C

I didn't even know this was on.Shows where my heads at lol.I am good for a meet anytime from the19th-20th onwards.:thumb:


----------



## fizzle86

Ok jus bn to work can only make 5th / 6th of March weekend...fairly late but usually better weather for gettin a car ready for a detailing meet haha!!


----------



## iano C

fizzle86 said:


> Ok jus bn to work can only make 5th / 6th of March weekend...fairly late but usually better weather for gettin a car ready for a detailing meet haha!!


Hi fizzle86 I am ok with any date.It might even get more people to come along if it is on a little later than the end of feb.I am just going with the flow really:thumb:.


----------



## iano C

Culainn said:


> Great Idea. Will keep an eye on this thread. :thumb:


Great stuff:thumb:.


----------



## fizzle86

Great, well this is all your idea i dont wanna be stealing your thunder here Ian!!!

I think if we set a provisional date it will get the ball rolling


----------



## barnacle

Aye count me in. Doing a PhD in college, so I've plenty of free time whenever...

1. Iano C
2. PadraicGil
3. S2x2
4. John G
5. Fizzle86
6. barnacle


----------



## fizzle86

Half a dozen already....keep it comin....


----------



## iano C

fizzle86 said:


> Great, well this is all your idea i dont wanna be stealing your thunder here Ian!!!
> 
> I think if we set a provisional date it will get the ball rolling





fizzle86 said:


> Great, well this is all your idea i dont wanna be stealing your thunder here Ian!!!
> 
> I think if we set a provisional date it will get the ball rolling


Hi fizzle86,not at all mate.It's a meet for all who would like to go and anyone going there input and help is more that welcomed and appreciated.This was all John G idea from another thread.I just offered up my work place when he came up with idea of a meet .I don't post a lot on here or any site I am on really .I would not really know to many people on here and probably would never get to know any one,so this is a great way to get to know a few people with the same interests.So good on you John :thumb:.I was thinking the 6th of March 11 of clock,how does this sound.If it's not good for anyone just say and I'am sure we can come up with a date that's good for all.Keep the names coming lads oh and any ideas you might have :thumb:.


----------



## fizzle86

yeah im up for March 6th at 11....anyone else?? i'll restart the list now that we have a date and time...

1. Iano C
2. Fizzle86
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

No.3 for me please :thumb:

There is a teni-tiny chance i might get called for work on that Sat, but i can always call in sick !!!!! haha

Padraic


----------



## barnacle

1. Iano C
2. Fizzle86
3. padraicGil
4. barnacle
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## fizzle86

good stuff....roll on number 5....


----------



## 1.8TS

Sounds good lads.

1. Iano C
2. Fizzle86
3. padraicGil
4. barnacle
5. Andy
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## fizzle86

good man Andy....whos goin be no 6??


----------



## John G

Me I guess

1. Iano C
2. Fizzle86
3. padraicGil
4. barnacle
5. Andy
6. *John G*
7.
8.
9.
10.

I've said it to a few other members on here that haven't seen the thread so they may sign up too.


----------



## 1.8TS

I was up with Ian earlier, he has a serious job on to get his new place ready in time. It'll be cool when it's all done though!!


----------



## iano C

1.8TS said:


> I was up with Ian earlier, he has a serious job on to get his new place ready in time. It'll be cool when it's all done though!!





1.8TS said:


> I was up with Ian earlier, he has a serious job on to get his new place ready in time. It'll be cool when it's all done though!!


Hi Andy thanks,Yep it's a lot of work, but I will have it finished in three weeks .Well it might not be 100% done ,as in games room and a few little things .But the workshop and reception will be finished for sure .My little list goes something like this .paint the out side,two days work as it is all preped ready for painting as from today, if the rain holds out. Tilers in on Wednesday two or three days work. New toilet a few hours work.Another two coats of paint on the work shop ceiling, a days work at most. Seal the work shop floor,again a day.Finish off the office-canteen,two days work. Sort out plumbing for the power washers to work off ,one days work .Clean windows ,mirrors and wipe everything down,one days work.Move all my stuff in and sort it out two days work.I am trying to get a proper pit sorted for the waste water,2 days work with a bit of luck lol.Front hall way two days work .Paint the basement floor one days work .18 -19 days lol.Your right it is a lot to do in the time but I have a plan ,no tea breaks 12 hour days, eat while you work.The lads might not like the idea, but that's life tough.I will have a few teams working flat out on this so might even do it faster than I hope .PS thanks for the bag of swissvax goodies and really going out of your way to sort them out for me ,fair play:thumb:.Nice one to all that have put there names down so far .I am going to get one or two oldish cars so people can do a bit of detailing if they like and just have a bit of fun with them.So keep the names coming lads.


----------



## John G

Any more people interested?


----------



## fizzle86

anyone...lucky number 7 ??


----------



## Larryk

I should be able to make this too

I can bring up my own rotary and DA too if you want to let a few people try out the buffing Ian?


----------



## fizzle86

Larryk said:


> I should be able to make this too
> 
> I can bring up my own rotary and DA too if you want to let a few people try out the buffing Ian?


Sounds like a good idea Larry!

Jus got de new car yesterday swirl city!! Hopefully have it to a reasonable standar by the meet!!


----------



## iano C

Larryk said:


> I should be able to make this too
> 
> I can bring up my own rotary and DA too if you want to let a few people try out the buffing Ian?


Hi Larry hope all is well with you.Yep that would be great I have two cars lined up for people to mess around with ,well one is a soft top so a car and a half lol.Hope you can make it up ,sure I'll give you a bell before then :thumb:.


----------



## fizzle86

Some people might be interested in this

http://www.citydeal.ie/deals/dublin...m_content=Initial_Version&utm_campaign=Varies

Be a great meet another time withsome go karting!!


----------



## John G

Perhaps people from NI would be interested.


----------



## fizzle86

John G said:


> Perhaps people from NI would be interested.


The more the merrior (hope thats spelt right!!) and its fairly quick to get down from the north now M1 is a great road but you will need a :detailer: when you get here :lol:


----------



## John G

fizzle86 said:


> The more the merrior (hope thats spelt right!!) and its fairly quick to get down from the north now M1 is a great road but you will need a :detailer: when you get here :lol:


I went to a few detailing meets North of the border, it's not that far a run. The would probably need a wash, but arguably the way roads are at the moment, if you have a car outside for more than 11 seconds these days it needs a wash.


----------



## barnacle

John G said:


> I went to a few detailing meets North of the border, it's not that far a run. The would probably need a wash, but arguably the way roads are at the moment, if you have a car outside for more than 11 seconds these days it needs a wash.


That A1 gets crazier and crazier the further north you go.

Yeah, the M1 is grand, I travel it most days from/to J7. It's (as are most other roads) still absolutely filthy from the grit over the 'great snow' period, and if its anyway damp at all, then the car gets absolutely destroyed.

Pissed off today, was hoping to get the car cleaned today, hasn't been cleaned in 2/3 weeks, and I've new stuff I want to try on the car too, but typically... rain rain rain.

Mick


----------



## iano C

fizzle86 said:


> Some people might be interested in this
> 
> http://www.citydeal.ie/deals/dublin...m_content=Initial_Version&utm_campaign=Varies
> 
> Be a great meet another time withsome go karting!!


Something I haven't done in a long time.I'd love to do this sometime when I have time that is .I do get to do track days in Mondello an odd time, but you always worry about trashing your car or someone else smashing into you.It would be a good laugh to go to one with a group and make a day of it.


----------



## iano C

Little up date on how my unit is coming along.I have got the showroom -reception and work finished ,just the basement and hallway to be finished off ,a few more days and I am done .I will do a games room as I go along.With a bit of luck I might have it done in the next week or so.I just need to start working again 5 weeks doing the place up has done my head in .I am starting back tomorrow and I can't wait.I am going to be working out of boxes for a few days until I get all my racking together.So it's all good for this meet so get your names down and don't be shy.


----------



## fizzle86

iano C said:


> Little up date on how my unit is coming along.I have got the showroom -reception and work finished ,just the basement and hallway to be finished off ,a few more days and I am done .I will do a games room as I go along.With a bit of luck I might have it done in the next week or so.I just need to start working again 5 weeks doing the place up has done my head in .I am starting back tomorrow and I can't wait.I am going to be working out of boxes for a few days until I get all my racking together.So it's all good for this meet so get your names down and don't be shy.


Good stuff Ian sounds like you been busy!


----------



## 1.8TS

iano C said:


> Little up date on how my unit is coming along.I have got the showroom -reception and work finished ,just the basement and hallway to be finished off ,a few more days and I am done .I will do a games room as I go along.With a bit of luck I might have it done in the next week or so.I just need to start working again 5 weeks doing the place up has done my head in .I am starting back tomorrow and I can't wait.I am going to be working out of boxes for a few days until I get all my racking together.So it's all good for this meet so get your names down and don't be shy.


I'm collecting a 911 in phibsboro tomorrow, so i'll drop over if I've time. Looking forward to seeing the progress!! Sounds good. I'm going to be jealous for sure!!


----------



## iano C

1.8TS said:


> I'm collecting a 911 in phibsboro tomorrow, so i'll drop over if I've time. Looking forward to seeing the progress!! Sounds good. I'm going to be jealous for sure!!


Hi Andy. Yep I will be there all day, drop in if you have the time .I am the one that should be jealous with all these lovely cars you keep getting to work on.I still have a bit to do in the place.It's an old building and there is a bit of a damp smell coming from the basement so I have someone in tomorrow to put some sort of cement that they use when making swimming pools on the whole lot to seal it up and then it's paint it again.I still have the up stairs to paint and the hall way still needs work .You get the idea lol .there's lots of little things and it might always be that way.At this stage I am starting to feel it in the pocket, so it's time to get it done asap and get back to work full time and try make a few bob.Well if you have the time drop in and have a look round :thumb:.


----------



## iano C

I'd just like to say a big thanks to fizzle86 for dropping in to help out with everything today.It was nice to get to meet you and have a chat.If you need to do a bit of work on the car or even just to wash it ,your more than welcome to pop in or if your just passing pop in and say hello .Thanks again :thumb:.


----------



## fizzle86

iano C said:


> I'd just like to say a big thanks to fizzle86 for dropping in to help out with everything today.It was nice to get to meet you and have a chat.If you need to do a bit of work on the car or even just to wash it ,your more than welcome to pop in or if your just passing pop in and say hello .Thanks again :thumb:.


thanks Ian nice to meet you and see your new place and THAT car *HOLY F**K thats some beast!! *

And as for work...haha i done a good job doing nothing!!


----------



## barnacle

iano C said:


> I'd just like to say a big thanks to fizzle86 for dropping in to help out with everything today.It was nice to get to meet you and have a chat.If you need to do a bit of work on the car or even just to wash it ,your more than welcome to pop in or if your just passing pop in and say hello .Thanks again :thumb:.


Yeah, I meant to say before, I'm just up the road from you in DCU, doing a PhD (plenty of free time  ), so if you need a hand doing anything just give me a shout. I'm around nearly every day. Can't wait to see this place too!


----------



## iano C

barnacle said:


> Yeah, I meant to say before, I'm just up the road from you in DCU, doing a PhD (plenty of free time  ), so if you need a hand doing anything just give me a shout. I'm around nearly every day. Can't wait to see this place too!


Hi barnacle;2631377} I'll pm you my number and just just me a bell before hand to make sure I am there .I will be out for and hour a lunch time to pick up a few bits but other than that I will be there all day.I would be more than happy to show you the place and I sure I could find something that needs doing.So pop in any time pm on the way :thumb: .


----------



## iano C

fizzle86 said:


> thanks Ian nice to meet you and see your new place and THAT car *HOLY F**K thats some beast!! *
> 
> And as for work...haha i done a good job doing nothing!!


 Hi mate, I suppose it is a little on the wild side lol.You done a grand job and thanks as at this stage every little bit helps.I am at breaking point with the hours I am putting in.I am up at 6 in the morning and home by 10 in the night most nights .There is nights I have to pull in for a sleep because I just can't drive any longer.I got the rest of the racking up today and all the stuff sorted out ,well 90% of it .I need to sort out a few little thing ,like better or more lighting and some mats for the door ways.Like I was saying drop by when you like.It bed time for me early start lol ,talk soon mate:thumb:.


----------



## barnacle

Popped down to Ian's place today, really really well done indeed. Plenty of room and obviously lots of work above and beyond done. And the cars... droolworthy.

Nice to meet you mate, I'll pop down soon and give ya a few pointers on the computer.

Mick


----------



## iano C

barnacle said:


> Popped down to Ian's place today, really really well done indeed. Plenty of room and obviously lots of work above and beyond done. And the cars... droolworthy.
> 
> Nice to meet you mate, I'll pop down soon and give ya a few pointers on the computer.
> 
> Mick


Hi mate it was nice to get to meet your good self and thanks for the kind words.With a bit of luck the new web site will be live and you can give me a few tips next time we meet .Pop in anytime for a coffee and a chat or if you want to mess around with your car or just wash it your more than welcome :thumb:.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Im really looking forward to this meet now. Ive even cleared it with the missus, of the 3 days at the weekend i get to see her i still got a day pass n all haha :thumb:

By the sounds of you guys, ive to get my finger out !!! and thats not to mention my car !! 

Had it parked up in work yesterday, not in my usual space and of course when i went to wash it, a lovely big scrape over my rear arch :-( looks like a gear bag or something. its correctable, but ive had a heavy correction in the very same spot before from an 'incident with my niece, the beach, and a shell' !!! need i say more. Ive a PTG but as ye all know, im nearly too afraid to look in a sense ! 

See you all soon enough.

Padraic


----------



## fizzle86

everyone still up for this?? :car:


----------



## John G

fizzle86 said:


> everyone still up for this?? :car:


I hope so.:thumb:


----------



## iano C

I am still up for it :


----------



## Larryk

Where's the new place Ian? Still up for this


----------



## iano C

Larryk said:


> Where's the new place Ian? Still up for this


Hi Larry .The new place is in 36-40 Dominick street upper the Hendrons building it's Dublin 7 about five minutes walk from the Ilac center .I am still up for it .I am looking forward to getting a few tips from the pros :thumb: .


----------



## barnacle

I'm not 100% sure any more. The car decided to have a fit on me today. Damned french cars 

Left me driving a rented Micra that really has seen better days. Deadly brakes on it though, as can be verified by the twonk that decided to run out in front of me after her dog earlier. Some people should really not be allowed leave their houses.

When is it again? I've to go to some college related yoke the weekend of the 13th.

Ian, if I don't make it down, I'll pop down another day and sort you out with some goodies for your Mac.


----------



## iano C

barnacle said:


> I'm not 100% sure any more. The car decided to have a fit on me today. Damned french cars
> 
> Left me driving a rented Micra that really has seen better days. Deadly brakes on it though, as can be verified by the twonk that decided to run out in front of me after her dog earlier. Some people should really not be allowed leave their houses.
> 
> When is it again? I've to go to some college related yoke the weekend of the 13th.
> 
> Ian, if I don't make it down, I'll pop down another day and sort you out with some goodies for your Mac.


No worries if you can't make and nice of you to think of me and my mac I can't use lol.You'll have to give me a few tips.I hope you can make it but if not sure you know where I am pop by anytime .:thumb:


----------



## fizzle86

only a week to go lads get those cars ready!!

hopefully the weather holds out like its doing the past few days 

so 11am on Sunday 6th March?


----------



## clodola

I will be there in the Supra or the Micra


----------



## fizzle86

clodola said:


> I will be there in the Supra or the Micra


Good stuff clodola!


----------



## iano C

clodola said:


> I will be there in the Supra or the Micra


Hi mate you joined up ,good man .It will be good to meet up again and with a bit of luck get to see one of the rarest and nicest supra around.No matter what your driving your more than welcome.I will be able have a good chat with you and run through a few things with you:thumb:.


----------



## iano C

Hi guys.I am just seeing if there is anyone else that might like to pop along to the meet.It's a good chance to mess around with a few different buffers and not have to worry about the out come.You don't have to be a pro or drive a flash car.It's just a few hours for a chat, a bit of mess around and some grub.If anyone would like to valet there own car on the day, I won't use the word detail because that's not possible in a few hours or a day lol,but your more than welcome to make the place your own for the day and 99% of anything in it,so I hope to meet up with you all .I have had the pleasure of meeting up with a few of you already and know a few as well and I am looking forward to meeting up again.See ya on Sunday:thumb:.Ps this a meet for DW members only .It's being held in a private yard behind locked gates and There is only members off the site invited so no need to worry about your car or having to put up with any messing .It's just a small meet for anyone on here to come along and meet other members.If anyone is bringing there mates or the misses that's not a problem . I will need to know the final numbers before Friday evening so I can sort out the food and drink .I don't want to have to send you on your way without feeding you first lol .


----------



## John G

It's getting close, should be good!


----------



## fizzle86

iano C said:


> Hi guys.I am just seeing if there is anyone else that might like to pop along to the meet.It's a good chance to mess around with a few different buffers and not have to worry about the out come.You don't have to be a pro or drive a flash car.It's just a few hours for a chat, a bit of mess around and some grub.If anyone would like to valet there own car on the day, I won't use the word detail because that's not possible in a few hours or a day lol,but your more than welcome to make the place your own for the day and *99% of anything in it*,so I hope to meet up with you all .I have had the pleasure of meeting up with a few of you already and know a few as well and I am looking forward to meeting up again.See ya on Sunday:thumb:.Ps this a meet for DW members only .It's being held in a private yard behind locked gates and There is only members off the site invited so no need to worry about your car or having to put up with any messing .It's just a small meet for anyone on here to come along and meet other members.If anyone is bringing there mates or the misses that's not a problem . I will need to know the final numbers before Friday evening so I can sort out the food and drink .I don't want to have to send you on your way without feeding you first lol .


i'll have a GTR so :car: :lol:

wishfull thinking Ian! :wave:

i'll defo be there was goina bring my brother but he has the little fella the weekend so more then likely just me but 99% be there ol gran's not well but i'll be there :thumb:


----------



## iano C

John G said:


> It's getting close, should be good!


Hi John yep it sure is .I need to sort out a few little things ,like clean up lol.I hope we get a nice day for it anyway.


----------



## iano C

fizzle86 said:


> i'll have a GTR so :car: :lol:
> 
> wishfull thinking Ian! :wave:
> 
> i'll defo be there was goina bring my brother but he has the little fella the weekend so more then likely just me but 99% be there ol gran's not well but i'll be there :thumb:


Hi mate very funny lol. Hope to see you the weekend and hope your nan is ok .


----------



## fizzle86

Was in with Ian today place is really takin shape and looking the part i'll restart the list so Ian can have the number sorted by Friday afternoon as he asked :thumb:

1. Ian
2. John G
3. Fizzle86
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Add your name to the list....


----------



## iano C

Nice one, thanks for your help:thumb:.


----------



## John G

1. Ian
2. John G
3. Fizzle86
4. technoprisoners
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


He's a member on here from Dublin (doesn't post much), but with limited net access, so he asked me to pop his name on the list.


----------



## iano C

John G said:


> 1. Ian
> 2. John G
> 3. Fizzle86
> 4. technoprisoners
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> He's a member on here from Dublin (doesn't post much), but with limited net access, so he asked me to pop his name on the list.


Hi John .Good man,the more the better:thumb:


----------



## barnacle

I'm gonna throw myself down there as a maybe, so I won't put myself on the list, have a lot of work to do this weekend, but gonna try to get it all done today. Along with cleaning the car, in case I do go... can't be arriving in a dirty car!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Yea count me in lads  

Will everyone still be heading over if we get a change in weather n it's lashing ??

Iano C - sent you a PM there regarding meet.


----------



## fizzle86

padraicGil said:


> Will everyone still be heading over if we get a change in weather n it's lashing ??


think weather will be ok but yeah i'll be there anyway :thumb:

as for dirty cars theres a car wash across the road does a fine job :lol: ...with a brush.... :lol: :doublesho


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

1. Ian
2. John G
3. Fizzle86
4. technoprisoners
5. Padraicgil
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

haha, sure i might just throw it through an automated brush wash for the laugh, give me something to correct haha !! 

Could someone PM me with details if possible please, need to know times so can organise my journey back to cork !! 
thanks


----------



## barnacle

Looks like I won't be going, one of my project partners has decided to drop out, so I now have an extra 10 page report for Monday :/ They joys of college.


----------



## iano C

fizzle86 said:


> think weather will be ok but yeah i'll be there anyway :thumb:
> 
> as for dirty cars theres a car wash across the road does a fine job :lol: ...with a brush.... :lol: :doublesho


Lol yep he's the best in town .I now realize how little people care about there cars.This fella is flat out all the time.He has the same bucket of suds for the whole day ,dips the brush in and away he goes .A well leave them to it lol.


----------



## iano C

barnacle said:


> Looks like I won't be going, one of my project partners has decided to drop out, so I now have an extra 10 page report for Monday :/ They joys of college.


Sorry you can't make it. Sure if you change your mind or get sick of the report, pop in and if not, sure no worries:thumb:


----------



## iano C

padraicGil said:


> Yea count me in lads
> 
> Will everyone still be heading over if we get a change in weather n it's lashing ??
> 
> Iano C - sent you a PM there regarding meet.


Hi mate just gave you a bell .I'll send a text now with the info :thumb:.


----------



## iano C

Right lads this is still on .It's starts at 11 until everyone gets feed up lol.I have all the grub and stuff so lets hop[e I don't have to eat it all myself .Hope you can all make it along.:thumb:


----------



## s2x2

padraicGil said:


> 1. Ian
> 2. John G
> 3. Fizzle86
> 4. technoprisoners
> 5. Padraicgil
> 6. s2x2
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.


Hope to be there for a while.


----------



## iano C

s2x2 said:


> Hope to be there for a while.


Good man .I be there nice and early to setup:


----------



## John G

I have to do a bit of a repair on my car first thing in the morning, I should be there for about 11 anyway, but just incase I'm delayed that is why. If I'm going to be very late I'll send you a text Ian if that's ok.

I'm looking forward to this. Please don't point and laugh at the state of my car, it needs TLC, but I haven't had the time lately.


----------



## iano C

John G said:


> I have to do a bit of a repair on my car first thing in the morning, I should be there for about 11 anyway, but just incase I'm delayed that is why. If I'm going to be very late I'll send you a text Ian if that's ok.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this. Please don't point and laugh at the state of my car, it needs TLC, but I haven't had the time lately.


You haven't seen mine lol.I have not done a thing to mine .It really is bad and I do this for a living.I just don;t have the time.I will be hiding my daily ,it's like a skip on wheels ,piggy.It's just like the cars I get and say how can someone let a car get so bad .Then I remember what state my own car is .I really need to clean it never mind detail it .Sure whenever you get there is good:thumb:.


----------



## John G

iano C said:


> You haven't seen mine lol.I have not done a thing to mine .It really is bad and I do this for a living.I just don;t have the time.I will be hiding my daily ,it's like a skip on wheels ,piggy.It's just like the cars I get and say how can someone let a car get so bad .Then I remember what state my own car is .I really need to clean it never mind detail it .Sure whenever you get there is good:thumb:.


I don't feel so bad now :thumb::lol:

see you tomorrow


----------



## iano C

Heading out the door in a few mins .So see you all in a bit .Lets hope the rain holds off.Anyone needing to work on there car can do it in my place if they like :thumb:


----------



## iano C

Great to meet up with you all today.Hope you had good day and the grub was ok ,anyway hope we can meet up again sometime :thumb:


----------



## fizzle86

Yeah sound Ian fair play to you for all the grub diet out the window ha ha place is takin shape hope it all work out for ye now and you get some business through the door! :thumb:

Thanks again im sure we can get another meet goin during the real summer!

If you need a hand doin the r33 give me a shout i'll have no problem spending time on that it deserves some love! :detailer:

Talk to you soon and thanks again for everything:thumb:


----------



## clodola

Nice day out Ian, very impressed with the setup. will drop back down on Saturday for a car wash with my mate. Would love to of brought the Supra but road tax is still out so didnt want to chance it. 

Will drop down with the Supra next month for wash at least , and you can take a look at her see iwhat you think of the paint. 

Martin has a corsa with a few scratches he wants taken out so will chat Saturday, can see me making a weekly visit to your place with the Supra 

Just ordered some c4 gtechniq will let you know how it goes


----------



## John G

I'd a great time and fair play to you Ian, you did some great brave demos. The new premises are fantastic. Thanks for all the food you provided, you had more than enough for a wedding! Thanks again for a great day and I look forward to next time.

I'll pop down during the week to get the extension bar sorted for you.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Alright Ian.

Thanks a million for yesterday (Sunday). had a great laugh and learned alot, and ate way too much !!
It was nice to finally meet some like-minded Irish Detailers. 

As for your Unit !! A Detailers wet dream in my opinion, Not to mention the GTR's !!
I know you'll say you have loads to do yet but in fairness, the place looks fantastic. a testament to you my friend.

Maybe in the future ill hold a day myself in Cork. Ill have to wait to get a decent unit first, cant exactly swing a cat in mine with a car inside !!

But maybe it could be a stop off point of a Cruise down south ???

Thanks again IanoC


----------



## clodola

if anybody has a facebook account I created one for Ian, hopefully we can get some pics up of the day

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Elite...pages/Elite-AutoClean/187982314571096?sk=wall


----------



## John G

clodola said:


> if anybody has a facebook account I created one for Ian, hopefully we can get some pics up of the day
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Elite...pages/Elite-AutoClean/187982314571096?sk=wall


I'm a non-facebooker. Also I forgot to take photos yesterday, but I did see a few people taking photos alright.


----------



## iano C

clodola said:


> Nice day out Ian, very impressed with the setup. will drop back down on Saturday for a car wash with my mate. Would love to of brought the Supra but road tax is still out so didnt want to chance it.
> 
> Will drop down with the Supra next month for wash at least , and you can take a look at her see iwhat you think of the paint.
> 
> Martin has a corsa with a few scratches he wants taken out so will chat Saturday, can see me making a weekly visit to your place with the Supra
> 
> Just ordered some c4 gtechniq will let you know how it goes


 Hi mate nice of you to come along.I am not in work this Saturday as I have the twins on my own ,as she is off to pamper herself for the weekend.Well for some .If you could make it any other time that would be great.I hope to get the whole range of gtechniq as soon as the few bob clears on to the paypal. But let me know how you find it .I know only to well about the tax lol.I was meant to take the 34 down to Robbie but I never got round to getting it taxed.I have to do it next week with a bit of luck.Well anytime you like drop in even just to say hi if your passing:thumb:


----------



## iano C

John G said:


> I'd a great time and fair play to you Ian, you did some great brave demos. The new premises are fantastic. Thanks for all the food you provided, you had more than enough for a wedding! Thanks again for a great day and I look forward to next time.
> 
> I'll pop down during the week to get the extension bar sorted for you.


Your welcome mate .Yep that would be of great help as I don't want the hassle of having to buy two more lol,See you soon :thumb:


----------



## iano C

padraicGil said:


> Alright Ian.
> 
> Thanks a million for yesterday (Sunday). had a great laugh and learned alot, and ate way too much !!
> It was nice to finally meet some like-minded Irish Detailers.
> 
> As for your Unit !! A Detailers wet dream in my opinion, Not to mention the GTR's !!
> I know you'll say you have loads to do yet but in fairness, the place looks fantastic. a testament to you my friend.
> 
> Maybe in the future ill hold a day myself in Cork. Ill have to wait to get a decent unit first, cant exactly swing a cat in mine with a car inside !!
> 
> But maybe it could be a stop off point of a Cruise down south ???
> 
> Thanks again IanoC


 No probs mate it your more than welcome. It was nice to meet up with everyone and good to see that no one was shy to give a few things a go.If you do hold something down the road a bit I'll pop along as I never take the car out much and it would be nice to see what happening down your way .


----------



## iano C

clodola said:


> if anybody has a facebook account I created one for Ian, hopefully we can get some pics up of the day
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Elite...pages/Elite-AutoClean/187982314571096?sk=wall


I never took any .I know lol ,as it was just a small meet I didn't really think about taking pics .I know there was a few taking.But not sure of what lol.I got a face book account setup a few days back .I have to have a play around and stick up some pics and that ,thanks anyway .I have a few things I would like your help with .I have a chat when I see ya :thumb:


----------



## Larryk

Hi Ian, really sorry I didn't make it up, I was actually half way up when I got called back, guy from cork had driven up to Wexford to see a car I was selling without calling ahead to see would I be there - in the words of Red Foreman; 'Dumb Ass' 

I was raging, really wanted to see the place but cars have gone so hard to shift on lately I didn't want to throw away the opportunity 

Anyway, sorry again and hopefully I can get up to see you soon and see how it's done Ian style 

Talk to you soon


----------



## iano C

Larryk said:


> Hi Ian, really sorry I didn't make it up, I was actually half way up when I got called back, guy from cork had driven up to Wexford to see a car I was selling without calling ahead to see would I be there - in the words of Red Foreman; 'Dumb Ass'
> 
> I was raging, really wanted to see the place but cars have gone so hard to shift on lately I didn't want to throw away the opportunity
> 
> Anyway, sorry again and hopefully I can get up to see you soon and see how it's done Ian style
> 
> Talk to you soon


Hi Larry .No worries mate ,sorry you didn't make it up.I know a few car dealers and they can't give away there cars at the minute.Hope you got a sale in the end .I am thinking about holding an open day for mnc in a little while, so you might make it up to that or if your coming up this way at all just pop in .I'll email you now in a min and hope to see you soon :thumb:.


----------



## barnacle

iano C said:


> No probs mate it your more than welcome. It was nice to meet up with everyone and good to see that no one was shy to give a few things a go.If you do hold something down the road a bit I'll pop along as I never take the car out much and it would be nice to see what happening down your way .


If you're taking the GTR, can I call shotgun?

Glad the meet was a success and sorry I couldn't make it!


----------



## iano C

barnacle said:


> If you're taking the GTR, can I call shotgun?
> 
> Glad the meet was a success and sorry I couldn't make it!


Yep I would drive down in the 34 as it never gets out much ,a bit like myself lol.Your more than welcome if it happens.No worries on not making the meet .Sure there might be another one in a while:thumb:


----------



## clodola

T-2.5 days till the Supra is back on the road :driver:

Will drop down to you on Friday/Saturday if the weather is anyway good

Still waiting on that Gtechniq , it was sent out on Mar 8 and just rang them there and they are resending but dont think they are too happy.


----------



## iano C

clodola said:


> T-2.5 days till the Supra is back on the road :driver:
> 
> Will drop down to you on Friday/Saturday if the weather is anyway good
> 
> Still waiting on that Gtechniq , it was sent out on Mar 8 and just rang them there and they are resending but dont think they are too happy.


Hi mate I have not being on the net much as of late I sent you an email earlier on tonight .Pop down anytime:thumb:.


----------



## barnacle

ianoC, picked up some of that AG Odour Eliminator today... nice stuff, cheers for the tip! Also got some Swissvax Onyx too. Nice stuff, a lot better than the Natty Blue I was using!


----------



## clodola

barnacle said:


> ianoC, picked up some of that AG Odour Eliminator today... nice stuff, cheers for the tip! Also got some Swissvax Onyx too. Nice stuff, a lot better than the Natty Blue I was using!


You need some Chemical Guys Stripper scent :wave:


----------

